
Ask HN: Modern subscriptions for installed apps? - harperlee
I&#x27;ve been looking into how to structure a subscription-based payments platform for a plugin that I&#x27;m building (in C#, in case this is useful), but all information nowadays is centered around SaaS.<p>There have been discussions in HN about on premises B2B software and their differences (and <i>advantages</i>) over subscriptions; but nothing about how to manage yearly billing, subscription management, etc. a la chargebee.com, and I can&#x27;t seem to find material that is not focused on building the whole thing yourself from scratch.<p>Does anyone here have an application &#x2F; plugin &#x2F; etc. that is locally installed in the client machine, and for which a license needs to be purchased and installed? If so, have you programmed everything from scratch, or are you using some specific commercial service to outsource all that complexity?
======
caffeinatedwes
I'm curious--what is your main reason for not launching your plugin through a
SaaS model?

